# Our gardens 2018



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent 4 1/2 hours out in the garden this morning.

Painted a section of tatty fencing and did some tidying and planting.

Before










After










Excuse the pond - emergency measures after the Heron visited this morning 

What projects have you got planned?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well certainly the fence, shed, bench and anything else wooden (!) needs treating/painting; then the big bay tree'shrub needs cutting back. Thankfully I don't have to worry about the lawn as I have a gardener and a lawn treatment company who look after it for me (getting too old to keep pushing the mower up and down ). I also visited the garden centre yesterday so now have lots of bedding plants and a couple of new shrubs to plant out in my tubs that I emptied out last week.

I'm what is known in our family as a "fair weather" gardener - i.e. the sun has to be shining before I start working out there ! So hopefully, now that the weather finally looks like improving, I'll be out there weeding, dead heading etc.

Last year's display - all pots/containers emptied and waiting for new additions !



















The patio was the last big project in October 2016 - so just maintenance required this year


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been out in my garden as well today, mostly digging over the veg garden & trying to work where I'm going to germinate things this year, as I no longer have space under the carport!

My daughter has inspired me to grow my carrots in loo roll tubes this year, & I'm hoping this stops them branching so much- the soil here is really stony!

I've also sorted through a load of rubble to get all the stones & nice bricks & tiles & built a temporary pile for a toad I disturbed, my ultimate goal is to make an attractive structure that's a combination amphibian shelter & bug house.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've just started tidying up.  Weeded half of the front garden yesterday and scattered one bag of bee bombs so hoping to see some pretty wild flowers. My bum and legs are killing me from all the bending and squatting though so other half will have to wait until next week. Have ordered all my bedding plants so looking forward to planting those in a few weeks. We've got two sets of nesting blackbirds in the back garden so no more tidying up the bushes until they have gone.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh I'm so jealous of your gardens!!

OH and I moved into our house last year, and we did do some gardening in summer. We lawned a lot of it that was pebble and got up some concrete slabs that were just laid down the fence (not even a path not sure why they were there. And they were horrible slabs not nice ones!) and made a flowerbed where they were. 

Unfortunately we have clay and, even though we did our very best to add sand and compost and grit when we put the lawn down and made the flowerbed, the wet winter has made a swamp out of some of it. It's only just dried up so might do some weeding this weekend.

I had visions of a lovely garden but I'm just a bit useless TBH! This is my first time having to look after a garden properly. I want the flowerbed to be a bit of a 'wild' area, we bought bee friendly plants (that probably need replacing now!) and made a little pond out of a big plant pot (with bricks in for animals to climb out and some plants - needs a clean out now). Want to get some wood from the local wood for other animals to make little homes out of and I always leave a section of grass to grow wild


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone know what this shrub is called please? I cut it back quite hard a few weeks back and I'm not sure its going to recover so I want to look it up. The blackbirds are nesting about half way along which is mainly covered up with honeysuckle now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does anyone know what this shrub is called please? I cut it back quite hard a few weeks back and I'm not sure its going to recover so I want to look it up. The blackbirds are nesting about half way along which is mainly covered up with honeysuckle now.


I'm sure I came across it while looking for something on the web but can't remember, soz


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Been looking round garden seeing what's springing into life:









Cherry









Cardoon









Honesty









Another new clematis









Dicentra









Bellis


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does anyone know what this shrub is called please? I cut it back quite hard a few weeks back and I'm not sure its going to recover so I want to look it up. The blackbirds are nesting about half way along which is mainly covered up with honeysuckle now.


Looks like a Ceanothus, none of the ones in my area are in bloom yet but I think you live in the south so possibly gets a little warmer than there? I used to have a lovely evergreen variety but although it was supposed to stay fairly compact it grew massive and I was forever hacking bits off the poor thing until it got rehomed, never seemed to do it much harm though.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

3dogs2cats said:


> Looks like a Ceanothus, none of the ones in my area are in bloom yet but I think you live in the south so possibly gets a little warmer than there? I used to have a lovely evergreen variety but although it was supposed to stay fairly compact it grew massive and I was forever hacking bits off the poor thing until it got rehomed, never seemed to do it much harm though.


Thank you. I don't think it is a Ceanothus unless its a variety I haven't seen before. Most of the houses around here have or had a Ceanothus in their front garden, I suspect planted by the developer 15 - 20 years ago. We had a lovely one but it died in 2010 I think when we had the long very cold winter. This one flowers from late April until about October.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The lawn and privet hedge looks tidy. I have honey suckle which has been in the garden for years .
I moved the potted shrubs to the front garden as they attract bees ans Libby chases them .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thank you. I don't think it is a Ceanothus unless its a variety I haven't seen before. Most of the houses around here have or had a Ceanothus in their front garden, I suspect planted by the developer 15 - 20 years ago. We had a lovely one but it died in 2010 I think when we had the long very cold winter. This one flowers from late April until about October.


Could it be a Plumbago?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Could it be a Plumbago?


Possible but not sure. Have looked at a few on line but not convinced. I'm sure I had it in one of my gardening books years ago so will have to get them out and have a browse through.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been enjoying my garden the last couple of weekends.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful photos @wind1


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to see colour in the garden at last. I'm doing a bit of a revamp this year but here are some old reliables.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does anyone know what this shrub is called please? I cut it back quite hard a few weeks back and I'm not sure its going to recover so I want to look it up. The blackbirds are nesting about half way along which is mainly covered up with honeysuckle now.


Ceanothus


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does anyone know what this shrub is called please? I cut it back quite hard a few weeks back and I'm not sure its going to recover so I want to look it up. The blackbirds are nesting about half way along which is mainly covered up with honeysuckle now.


I agree, I think its Ceanothus as well.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Linda Weasel said:


> Ceanothus





Charity said:


> I agree, I think its Ceanothus as well.


Thank you both but I don't think it is. We had a Ceanothus in our front garden for years and its not like it. The annoying thing is I did know what it was called when we first moved here but I can't remember. I still haven't got my old books out to see if I marked it in them. Times like this I really miss my MIL who knew all things plant related. I think I have wrecked it for this summer anyway as I cut back really hard in March and it hasn't even got many leaves on it yet let alone flowers.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@rottiepointerhouse, can you take a photo of the flowers close up. There aren't an awful lot of blue shrubs.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Charity said:


> @rottiepointerhouse, can you take a photo of the flowers close up. There aren't an awful lot of blue shrubs.


Sadly I haven't got any yet but will do if it flowers this year, will also have a look at my old photos to see if I have a better one.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Everyone's gardens are so lovely. 

I have a few primrose plants, and a viola plant that's just bedding in - a new addition for this year.

However, instead of concentrating on how I want the garden to look, I've been forced to think in terms of "anti-theft" after an opportunistic theiving a&&hole decided to help themselves to my plant pot, removing the primroses that were in it at the time, in the process. 

So I've done what I can. Have some "perfect for pollinators" plants that I'm going start off inside this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How infuriating! 

There are some attractive shrubs with big thorns


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@Charity (and everyone else trying to help me identify it) here are some close up photos of the little lilac flowers on my mystery bush


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> How infuriating!
> 
> There are some attractive shrubs with big thorns


I've got some indelible ink pens and security/This Item is Identifiable stickers on order from Amazon. 3 small, nondescript plants pots are cable-tied to a tyre, and a medium-sized, terracotta pot will be having rocks and gravel in the base, as well as decorative stones on the top - and will be marked with my postcode in invisible ink when the pens arrive. : Smug

All of that, and toying with getting CCTV in. :Wideyed

Security-conscious? Moi? Not in the _slightest_!! :Smuggrin


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> @Charity (and everyone else trying to help me identify it) here are some close up photos of the little lilac flowers on my mystery bush


I think it is potato vine. Solanum Crispum.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> I've got some indelible ink pens and security/This Item is Identifiable stickers on order from Amazon. 3 small, nondescript plants pots are cable-tied to a tyre, and a medium-sized, terracotta pot will be having rocks and gravel in the base, as well as decorative stones on the top - and will be marked with my postcode in invisible ink when the pens arrive. : Smug
> 
> All of that, and toying with getting CCTV in. :Wideyed
> 
> Security-conscious? Moi? Not in the _slightest_!! :Smuggrin


When we first moved here I planted some lovely pots up with pansies out the front. Got up one morning and all of the pansies had either gone of were left on the ground vandalised. I was all ready to go next door and accuse the children there of vandalising my pots until OH noticed the deer footprints in the soil  One year they even came up the front steps right next to the front door and ate them, they leave the primroses alone though.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I think it is potato vine. Solanum Crispum.


Well done - that is it :Joyful


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, I can see that now


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> When we first moved here I planted some lovely pots up with pansies out the front. Got up one morning and all of the pansies had either gone of were left on the ground vandalised. I was all ready to go next door and accuse the children there of vandalising my pots until OH noticed the deer footprints in the soil  One year they even came up the front steps right next to the front door and ate them, they leave the primroses alone though.


No deer around here, and even if they were, I doubt they'd be able to remove the plants and keep the compost completely intact. 










Apart from being upside down and looking decidedly sorry for themselves because of it, these plants survived and are now planted in a spare recycle bin caddy. 
​


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> @Charity (and everyone else trying to help me identify it) here are some close up photos of the little lilac flowers on my mystery bush


Very pretty.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

The garden is really taking off now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks lovely @wind1. Watch that woodruff, it spreads like wildfire, I have it and its everywhere I don't want it to be and each year I have to dig up loads.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Charity said:


> That looks lovely @wind1. Watch that woodruff, it spreads like wildfire, I have it and its everywhere I don't want it to be and each year I have to dig up loads.


I have to dig out a lot of the woodruff each year too. I plant it in other areas where it can grow as much as it wants to fill gaps. It is very pretty though.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have Woodruff in my garden and from a tiny plant have got several areas with it growing. It is quite rampant but find it easy to dig up and keep a check on it's spread. It's such a pretty ground cover plant (and very welcome in a couple of particularly difficult areas) that I tolerate it's temperament! 

In this small bed I cleared a patch for the Heuchera and white Astilbe. It's quite a dark little corner.









A new Alpine pot









Last year's still thriving









A pot with Hostas just emerging - slug free, so far!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the idea of an alpine pot. Yesterday I saw some half barrels in a local farm shop, they were only £25 which I thought was very reasonable. You have given me an idea now, I'm going to buy one and fill it with alpines!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Loving everyone's gardens. 

I'm making inroads with mine, too, but as I'm starting pretty much from scratch, there's nothing much to see except a lot of soil and compost. :Bag I say that, but I do have the primroses and violas that I started with.

There are tentative signs of life in the propogation trays, though. The tiniest slivers of green and white poking through the black compost.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Loving everyone's gardens.
> 
> I'm making inroads with mine, too, but as I'm starting pretty much from scratch, there's nothing much to see except a lot of soil and compost. :Bag I say that, but I do have the primroses and violas that I started with.
> 
> There are tentative signs of life in the propogation trays, though. The tiniest slivers of green and white poking through the black compost.


Got to start somewhere! 

Hardy annual seeds are good as you can sow them direct into prepared soil now (even in large pots) and they should flower this summer.

I have a dozen packets that were free with magazines that I simply don't have room for. If you would like them PM me and I will happily post them to you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

6 packets of flower seeds still available to anyone who wants them. These ones need a sunny spot to thrive.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Loving everyone's gardens.

Our gardens are a bit of a wreck so far this year - but I'm slowly starting to take control. On one side of our house we mostly have patio, and it's mostly falling to pieces. I'd hoped we would be getting it fixed this year - but it now has to wait, so I thought I should tackle it and make it a bit more... tidy. This has taken me two days so far!

Before:








After









Before









After









Before









After









Not sure what to do next, the whole thing needs rebuilding. But it's multiple levels, multiple sets of steps and is in a tatty state! It seems such a monumental job!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Loving everyone's gardens.
> 
> Our gardens are a bit of a wreck so far this year - but I'm slowly starting to take control. On one side of our house we mostly have patio, and it's mostly falling to pieces. I'd hoped we would be getting it fixed this year - but it now has to wait, so I thought I should tackle it and make it a bit more... tidy. This has taken me two days so far!
> 
> ...


That looks really good, you have been working hard.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Loving everyone's gardens.
> 
> Our gardens are a bit of a wreck so far this year - but I'm slowly starting to take control. On one side of our house we mostly have patio, and it's mostly falling to pieces. I'd hoped we would be getting it fixed this year - but it now has to wait, so I thought I should tackle it and make it a bit more... tidy. This has taken me two days so far!
> 
> ...


Wow, your garden looks really interesting. I love multi-level gardens (mine is multi-level too) but they are hard work to maintain.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Loving everyone's gardens.
> 
> Our gardens are a bit of a wreck so far this year - but I'm slowly starting to take control. On one side of our house we mostly have patio, and it's mostly falling to pieces. I'd hoped we would be getting it fixed this year - but it now has to wait, so I thought I should tackle it and make it a bit more... tidy. This has taken me two days so far!
> 
> ...


Worth the effort - looks much better! 

The steps are a different matter but if the flat areas are sound maybe a weed free membrane (some edging) and shingle with a few planted pots for colour?

That would be reasonably cheap.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Wow, your garden looks really interesting. I love multi-level gardens (mine is multi-level too) but they are hard work to maintain.


As we are finding hah!

When we moved here a few years ago my OH asked me what I wanted to do with the garden, and I said "get a gardener". We didn't - and we've been trying every year to keep it under control. But it is fun .. we have a front, back and side garden...

Front we now have greenhouse and several raised beds (and various veg on the go). Back we have fruit trees... And then on the side we have this patio.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Worth the effort - looks much better!
> 
> The steps are a different matter but if the flat areas are sound maybe a weed free membrane (some edging) and shingle with a few planted pots for colour?
> 
> That would be reasonably cheap.


Unfortunately the flat areas are not very sound. The raised patio has lots of missing mortar, so the paving is very uneven. And there are two manholes on them that are very unsafe at the moment. But if we can get that fixed then I do like the idea of shingles and lots of pots. Will find a picture of the other patio we have that I tidied last year...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Our other patio. It's not quite as tidy as this at the moment as my partner has been using the space for woodworking!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I love your garden @Psygon it looks so interesting. I like a garden you can take a wonder round and keep coming across something new rather than one where you see everything in one swoop.

I have been tackling my mess of a back garden. Its got so overgrown in places with brambles/ivy. Unfortunately I made the mistake of agreeing to OH having the back part of the garden as a "wild area" - its mainly patio with some shrubs/trees along the back wall. He has all his bird feeders there and his pond. He hates me tidying it up but sometimes it just has to be done. The area next to the potato vine I posted earlier has a huge honeysuckle bush where we have blackbirds nesting. OH told me they had gone now so I did sneak into his area to do a bit of tidying up - mainly pulling out said brambles & ivy. After a while (I was completely lost in what I was doing - moving meditation ) I was aware of Mr Blackbird alarming at me and getting rather cross so I peered into the bush and there was poor Mrs Blackbird on the nest. I apologised most profusely and made a retreat. Looks like that area will have to wait.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> After a while (I was completely lost in what I was doing - moving meditation ) I was aware of Mr Blackbird alarming at me and getting rather cross so I peered into the bush and there was poor Mrs Blackbird on the nest. I apologised most profusely and made a retreat. Looks like that area will have to wait.


Could be a second brood, given that Mr RPH said they'd left the nest:
https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wildlife/wildlife-guides/bird-a-z/blackbird/breeding/


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Everyone's gardens look fab! 

Ours needs some TLC. The grass needs cutting - first job. Some of the flowers in the flowerbed are coming back to life which is great! We need to get some pots I feel and put them at the back of the garden and try and fill in our flowerbed a bit more. We don't have that much time so need to have a manageable garden. And also don't have too much money to go stocking up on stuff so can only buy a couple of plants at a time!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> Could be a second brood, given that Mr RPH said they'd left the nest:
> https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wildlife/wildlife-guides/bird-a-z/blackbird/breeding/


Might be, we've had the blackbirds have 3 broods some years if they start earlier. She is definitely taking food in now and Mr RPH thought he heard babies this morning so I'm very grateful I didn't scare her off.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

First rose of the year in my garden. Not the best bloom my Penelope has ever produced (where are the peachy tones?????) but very welcome even so.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy to see a few of the fish coming back and feeding on the surface again, after the Heron descended a couple of weeks ago 

Seen a group of about 8 of the goldies and a couple of the dark fish (possibly carp - not really sure as they came in as eggs on some weed). Hoping there are more but can't see into the deeper part of the pond,

First bloom on one of the Clematis - smothered in buds.









Montana is covering the shed again









A new white one planted last year on the new arch has flowered for the first time









This little daisy self seeded in the paving









As did this Agastache a couple of years ago and still going strong!








Must move the ladder!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

@Lurcherlad the seeds have arrived.  Thanks again. Looking forward to getting them started, and I have the perfect pots for them that I wasn't sure what to do with. :Woot

Glad the fish have come back to the surface after the heron.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My garden is too embarrassing to share! We’ve not had the house long less than a year and have been focusing on renovating inside.

The garden hadn’t been touched for 2 years and was very over grown when we got the house. We put in 4 beds to move my allotment fruit bushes etc to. but the rest of the layout has stayed the same, lawn of couch grass and hedges in the wrong place! We inherited a lot of mounds of rubbish so now have bear patches. Can’t wait to get stuck into it.

Here’s my first ox eyed daisy of the year

Taking out the old tree stumps and planting up with some saplings


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> @Lurcherlad the seeds have arrived.  Thanks again. Looking forward to getting them started, and I have the perfect pots for them that I wasn't sure what to do with. :Woot
> 
> Glad the fish have come back to the surface after the heron.


Good, hope they grow well 

The flamingo is on pond guard duty today!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> My garden is too embarrassing to share! We've not had the house long less than a year and have been focusing on renovating inside.
> 
> The garden hadn't been touched for 2 years and was very over grown when we got the house. We put in 4 beds to move my allotment fruit bushes etc to. but the rest of the layout has stayed the same, lawn of couch grass and hedges in the wrong place! We inherited a lot of mounds of rubbish so now have bear patches. Can't wait to get stuck into it.
> 
> ...


Gotta start somewhere 

The outlook is lovely 

I have 6 packets of seeds going begging if you want them for some easy colour?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I mowed the lawn the other day which is as far as my gardening has gone so far! 








(It's a bit patchy too!)
I need to properly weed the flowerbed but a couple of things have survived the winter and already looking quite nice 
















I can't remrmber what this is called but we planted it last year and it promptly fell over and we thought it was done for! We tried to prop it back up but no luck and then it turned brown so we figured it died. But it seems to be coming back to life!

We also have a mini pond that I need to sort out. There's still a plant growing in it but it looks a bit slimy I think from freezing over in the winter and leaves falling in it in the autumn 









I think it actually looks worse in the picture! I do try and look after it


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A mown lawn and crisp edges make most gardens look tidy 

That plant looks like a Penstemon to me.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> A mown lawn and crisp edges make most gardens look tidy
> 
> That plant looks like a Penstemon to me.


Thanks!

I'm a bit rubbish with the plants but I'm trying to get better. My first garden I've had to tend to! I want to get lots of pots for the back but it's all adds up buying the pots and the plants to go in them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Thought this was lost to the frost as just about 3 weeks ago it was a slimy mess. Cut it right back, repotted and back in the pond, hoping for the best .....









Zantadeschia, a fave of mine. Lots of buds - so pleased it's survived 









Triple Dhalia









Acer - replacing a Winter casualty









Garden is filling out nicely now. Fence needs some attention


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've got two Lavatera Barnsley Baby plants which I got last year because they were supposed to be for patio pots but they got very tall and difficult to support in the pots. I cut them down to foot or two and they've just started growing again. I want them to flower like last year but not get quite so tall and lanky looking. If I cut them when they are tall enough will they bush out and still flower or should I just leave them to it?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think pruning them to the required height once they reach that will at worst just lose you the flowers on the bits you’ve cut off and if you’re lucky might force some new shoots to form on the rest.

Alternatively, cut them back by half again now (so long as there are nodules below) and you might be more likely to get a shorter, bushier plant when it finishes this season’s growth.

I thought I’d lost my LBB but spotted a few short shoots coming from what I thought was the dead remains left in the ground


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think pruning them to the required height once they reach that will at worst just lose you the flowers on the bits you've cut off and if you're lucky might force some new shoots to form on the rest.
> 
> Alternatively, cut them back by half again now (so long as there are nodules below) and you might be more likely to get a shorter, bushier plant when it finishes this season's growth.
> 
> I thought I'd lost my LBB but spotted a few short shoots coming from what I thought was the dead remains left in the ground


Thank you, I think I will prune them when they reach the height I want them. They do already look bushier at the height they are now from being cut back. Last summer they were a nightmare to support. My OH is a nightmare in the garden for protesting if I cut anything when its got flowers on it so I had all this lanky branches hanging and looking very scruffy.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have come back after a 4 day break and the garden is going wild!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow! looks lovely @wind1


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

We are taking part in the open garden event this year and all proceeds go to local hospice. The rock garden is exploding with colour. Greenhouse is flourishing and some new grass has been seeded where moles destroyed 2 years ago. Loving all the photos of everyone's gardens


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm usually a petunia fan but this year have gone about begonia mad in all my pots!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting a bit more colour coming through in the garden ...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll have to upload pics of my tiny garden when I get home (not that it looks anywhere near as beautiful as any of yours) but I do have some news. @Lurcherlad , some of the seeds you sent me have started sprouting.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I'll have to upload pics of my tiny garden when I get home (not that it looks anywhere near as beautiful as any of yours) but I do have some news. @Lurcherlad , some of the seeds you sent me have started sprouting.


Yay! 

I shall look forward to pics when they are in flower


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Loving the pictures of people's gardens coming to life with all the colour - makes me a little jealous that ours is quite a mess at the moment.

I have taken the plunge and contacted some builders about repairing our patio tho, and the quotes are starting to trickle through. So maybe we'll have at least one part of our outdoor space looking somewhat tidy 

I did put some puts on the patio which brightens it up!









Also mowed the lawn so it gives a pretence at tidy  Just don't look too close!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I've thoroughly enjoyed seeing everyone's gardens, flowers, pots, shrubs.

My gardening is limited to pots, pots of various diffences but still ... pots :Shy although I did jet wash my bench and picnic bench last week








Half done.









Done. Mont there ready to inspect.










I'm teak oiling tomorrow.

Got pots too, fushias pink ones


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just realised this gives a much better view, rather than through the cat run.

The structure at the bottom is supported fanned fruit trees. In 20 years we hope to have an outdoor room with fruit tree walls


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A few of my roses have started coming out in the last couple of days. These three flowers are all on the same bush and completely different colours.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Zantadeschia is doing well


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

My weigela has flowered wildly this year. The last couple of years it's hardly had any flowers on.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm keen to have some movement in our garden... And I am seriously thinking about chickens, geese or something else... 

Does anyone here keep birds in their garden? 

What advise would you give to a total novice...?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I'm keen to have some movement in our garden... And I am seriously thinking about chickens, geese or something else...
> 
> Does anyone here keep birds in their garden?
> 
> What advise would you give to a total novice...?


Why don't you ask @huckybuck, she keeps chickens


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

wind1 said:


> My weigela has flowered wildly this year. The last couple of years it's hardly had any flowers on.
> 
> View attachment 355554


Mine are a bit sparse this year but that is down to me attacking them with the secetaurs too late in the season because they were just getting too big again! 

I need to prune much harder this year, immediately after flowering.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Mine are a bit sparse this year but that is down to me attacking them with the secetaurs too late in the season because they were just getting too big again!
> 
> I need to prune much harder this year, immediately after flowering.


That's probably why mine didn't flower much then, I'm always hacking things back at the wrong time of year! I still have so much to learn. I'll lightly trim it back after flowering this year.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm semi-happy with where my garden is at so I'll upload the pics:

This is the closest I get to a Before pic - obviously it's the one of the primroses which had been tipped out of their container, so apologies for posting it twice 










During (in various stages)



























And today:


















Not sure about the Marigolds. I checked their label and it said they're fine in part shade, but advice online says they should be in full sun.  I guess we'll find out. The ones in the raised bed against the wall are specifically placed to get the most of the sun anyway.

It's still very much a work in progress, otherwise I would have trimmed the weed control netting. I'm toying with the idea of spray-painting the tyre and painting the wooden border, maybe the recycling caddy, too - just to sort of tie it all together and give it a more co-ordinated feel. I will, of course, do my best to protect the plants. 

I'm quite proud of my little self, if I'm honest! I've done all of this, including the heavy lifting, myself. :Smug


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I was bought these for my 40th back in october, they've started to bloom this week


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, the Marigolds seem to be doing fine. The 2 of that weren't open when I got them have opened now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Few more plants coming along .....






























Gooseberries









Raspberries


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Think the Zantadeschia has peaked:


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> @Charity (and everyone else trying to help me identify it) here are some close up photos of the little lilac flowers on my mystery bush


Potato vine , I know it's already been guessed. It's very toxic to pets and humans if ingested but I'm sure you're aware.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Potato vine , I know it's already been guessed. It's very toxic to pets and humans if ingested but I'm sure you're aware.


No I wasn't aware or if I was I'd forgotten. My lot are never out in the garden unattended anyway so no risk of them eating it. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are a few favourites from my garden at the moment

Acers in pots








Roses









Various


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Well, the Marigolds seem to be doing fine. The 2 of that weren't open when I got them have opened now.


And here's the evidence


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Love the Gnome!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Love the Gnome!


Thanks.  It's supposed to be a water dispersal thingy, but I think he looks OK where he is, and it's rained so much over the past few days that he's redundant anyway.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Potato vine , I know it's already been guessed. It's very toxic to pets and humans if ingested but I'm sure you're aware.





rottiepointerhouse said:


> No I wasn't aware or if I was I'd forgotten. My lot are never out in the garden unattended anyway so no risk of them eating it. Thanks for the heads up though.


They are indeed, as are an awful lot of plants. I've had to ripe out my entire garden over the last few years because Oscar thinks it's an all you can eat buffet out there  and when you read some side effects are death, I'm just not willing to put him in that danger .... so after hundreds of hours of research it's non toxic drab evergreens for us !

On a side note @rottiepointerhouse your potato vine will grow back fine, I used to hack the life out of mine and never killed it :Hilarious

Lovely photos everyone


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Here’s just a few pictures of my garden.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a few more.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

And finally the last few:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely garden, no wonder you are so proud of it. Makes mine look quite shabby

As we go away a lot during the spring summer and auntumn, the garden does get left to its own devices. Usually it’s just a hack back and a tidy up rather then anything else these days, thankfully it’s small and deliberately planted to be low maintenance.
The field behind us has conifer trees to the west which have grown very tall and sort of loom over the house and garden, we and our neighbour have opened negotiations with the owner (who lives in America) to see if they can be taken down. For a south facing garden it doesn’t get much sun, so different from when we moved here when the trees were small and we baked in the sun most of the day. Hopefully when the owner is in the uk and comes to see us all, he will agree to the trees coming down and something more in keeping (and smaller) going in their place.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@Sacremist what a beautiful garden you have, the type I love with lots of different nooks and crannies to explore and places to sit. I've never thought about having a stand for hanging baskets before but will look at that for next year as I always get too many trailing plants.

Not much going on in my garden yet, as usual I was a bit late planting out my bedding plants and have only just finished them :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased

@Westie Mum I can confirm the Potato Vine is back with a vengeance although it is not a very nice shape where I hacked it back oddly trying to remove some big dead branches. Every year I say I hate that thing as it grows in such an unruly fashion and then falls down all over the place but my OH loves it so I put up with it until it finishes flowering then I get hacking again :Joyful


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Something new every day




























and a couple of hanging baskets



















And now the failures - unfortunately, the snails and slugs are eating my clematis and some daisies just coming into bloom


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful @Charity - those petunias are a stunning colour. My Lavender bushes in the front look weedy by comparison with yours. Sorry about the slugs and snails eating your clematis. Can you do something to encourage toads? they seem to eat rather a lot of our slugs.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Siskin said:


> What a lovely garden, no wonder you are so proud of it. Makes mine look quite shabby
> 
> As we go away a lot during the spring summer and auntumn, the garden does get left to its own devices. Usually it's just a hack back and a tidy up rather then anything else these days, thankfully it's small and deliberately planted to be low maintenance.
> The field behind us has conifer trees to the west which have grown very tall and sort of loom over the house and garden, we and our neighbour have opened negotiations with the owner (who lives in America) to see if they can be taken down. For a south facing garden it doesn't get much sun, so different from when we moved here when the trees were small and we baked in the sun most of the day. Hopefully when the owner is in the uk and comes to see us all, he will agree to the trees coming down and something more in keeping (and smaller) going in their place.


Thank you. It's actually quite low maintenance; we've designed it that way. We power wash the paving slabs every spring and prune the shrubs in Autumn and Spring, after that it pretty much looks after itself, apart from in this warm weather, obviously, it needs to be watered.

I do buy lots of annuals each year and they need to be watered and dead headed sometimes, but I plant them with miracle grow 6 month feed so I only give extra food now and again.

The shrubbery is so dense that we hardly get any weeds at all and we use membrane in areas where they still tend to grow. I can live with the odd flowering weed here and there.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> @Sacremist what a beautiful garden you have, the type I love with lots of different nooks and crannies to explore and places to sit. I've never thought about having a stand for hanging baskets before but will look at that for next year as I always get too many trailing plants.
> 
> Not much going on in my garden yet, as usual I was a bit late planting out my bedding plants and have only just finished them :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> @Westie Mum I can confirm the Potato Vine is back with a vengeance although it is not a very nice shape where I hacked it back oddly trying to remove some big dead branches. Every year I say I hate that thing as it grows in such an unruly fashion and then falls down all over the place but my OH loves it so I put up with it until it finishes flowering then I get hacking again :Joyful


Thank you! That end of the garden is north facing so it's difficult to add colour. We bought the hanging basket tree to put on the edge of the north facing aspect in a position where the sun can reach to give it more colour.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Beautiful @Charity - those petunias are a stunning colour. My Lavender bushes in the front look weedy by comparison with yours. Sorry about the slugs and snails eating your clematis. Can you do something to encourage toads? they seem to eat rather a lot of our slugs.


Thank you. We have a frog at the moment so lets hope he is earning his keep  The lavender has only been there three years but it seems to be outgrowing the space.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> Something new every day
> 
> View attachment 357193
> 
> ...


I poured boiling water into a jug with crushed garlic purée in and left to stew. Strained into a spray bottle and it has so far kept the slugs and snails off Hostas, Lupins and Marigolds


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ahem!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Another Clematis is flowering


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of the plants lifting my spirits today









Sambucus Black Lace









Golden Wings as beautiful as ever









De la Grifferaie used as a rootstock for older hybrid teas but so vigorous and lovely in its own right with a fantastic perfume.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Roses have come out really nice and my mini pond plants are coming to life too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay, it’s raining here in Essex! 

Garden needs a good soak.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yay, it's raining here in Essex!
> 
> Garden needs a good soak.


I am envious. This part of Essex it's just drizzling. Hardly enough for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I am envious. This part of Essex it's just drizzling. Hardly enough for the first time in weeks.


Sadly, it didn't amount to much here 

I had watered the pots and new plants last night but the rest of the garden would benefit from a few hours of "proper" rain, preferably at night!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This Salvua Amistad is looking good. Gonna make sure this one survives the winter.










It's standing 3 feet tall and the flowers are like purple velvet.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Roses have come out really nice and my mini pond plants are coming to life too
> 
> View attachment 357780
> View attachment 357781
> View attachment 357782


Whats the name of that rose please TeddyDog? Does it smell as good as it looks?
I've only just discovered this Gardening section, didn't know there was one! Will try and post a pic of our Garden when it looked good. The lawn is more moss than grass but looks a nice green colour, except for where OH is reseeding Emma's pee spots!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Whats the name of that rose please TeddyDog? Does it smell as good as it looks?
> I've only just discovered this Gardening section, didn't know there was one! Will try and post a pic of our Garden when it looked good. The lawn is more moss than grass but looks a nice green colour, except for where OH is reseeding Emma's pee spots!


No idea sorry! It was here when we moved into the house but looked like a stick in a pot! It eventually flowered and we realised it was a rose so I replanted it in the flowerbed and it's thriving  it does smell good too.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I will take that pic to the garden centre TeddyDog & see if they can identify it.
Two pics from back garden in April, must do something about my waterfall & pond - too many fish in there now, they breeding like rabbits!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Lovely photos from everyone. Some really beutiful flowers. 
I'm not much good at growing flowers but I have a few African ones. But I mainly grow veggies. Here is a pic update.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowT said:


> View attachment 358248
> View attachment 358247
> View attachment 358246
> View attachment 358245
> ...


I'm not much good at growing veg . That looks lovely. All I can manage are tomatoes and sometimes runner beans.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Charity said:


> I'm not much good at growing veg . That looks lovely. All I can manage are tomatoes and sometimes runner beans.


All I can manage is mint and parsley


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Charity said:


> I'm not much good at growing veg . That looks lovely. All I can manage are tomatoes and sometimes runner beans.





rottiepointerhouse said:


> All I can manage is mint and parsley


To be honest I've only ever grown toms, chillis, peppers and beans before. Everything else is an experiment


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Cherries - think they are cooking ones as I only bought the tree for the Spring blossom.









Gooseberries









Raspberries - gave them to the birds 









Tomatoes (bought ready grown in a hanging basket! ).

I have grown a few veg in the past but apart from getting a tiny amount for my plate I tended to leave them for the birds and beasties 

I might grow some in trays and pots next year to give the chickens some fresh greens (if I get them, that is).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Penstemon









Elder (still haven't timed the pruning right - no flowers )









Blue Campanula, White Geranium, Yellow Acer









Hydrangea








Petunias









Petunia (love the speckles)









Marigolds (needed some colour dotted around and they haven't disappointed)


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Everyone’s gardens are looking lovely and seeing the beautiful flowers lifts the spirit ime. 

I out first thing every morning when I let Jack out and go to feed the birds and fish. 

I pootle around the garden in my pj’s and see what’s new and deadhead and prune as I go 

The garden changes every couple of days.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Everyone's gardens are looking lovely and seeing the beautiful flowers lifts the spirit ime.
> 
> I out first thing every morning when I let Jack out and go to feed the birds and fish.
> 
> ...


Instead of pruning my 'Black Lace' for the last few years I have been cutting down all the shrubs round it. Serves the same purpose for me. I am prepared o sacrifice everything else because it is so beautiful. Last year I showed it to my 92 year old neighbour who is a typical Suffolk country person. She agreed it was lovely but said I should never have planted it where I could not see it from the house. I don't really care because I have a bench at that end of the garden but I am determined to make it huge like a front garden opposite my vet where they have two enormous ones. I think the trouble is that it looks so delicate, we forget its parent is huge and invasive.

By the way, when I had chickens I used to give them comfrey leaves, just as good for chickens as larger livestock.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you’re right, it needs more room so doesn’t have to be pruned 

I did read up about pruning for flowers and thought I’d done it right - but clearly not. Maybe it will flower a bit later?

Have a similar issue with 2 Weigela which I’ve just pruned as they’ve finished flowering but had the “shorn” look when everything else is looking good - spoils the overall impression 

I tend to do biannually so maybe the Elder will get the same treatment


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I love that black lace, how do you think it would fare somewhere near my oak tree's? its in partial shade till midday then in sun till around 5 but it is dry down there. 
My variegated Weigela does well every year & I love the pale pink flowers, I took 4 heal cuttings from it last spring and put them in my cutting tub and all 4 have done really well and had flowers on them already, so I will plant them out later in the year for next year, I only prune the two big ones when they get too leggy. My Crinodendron has been doing amazing for the last couple of years and is now taller than me & I never do anything to it, not even water it, & its in a huge tub, except take cutting from it and give to neighbours, the 'lanterns' on it this year were breathtaking but starting to go over now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

View from the back door this morning


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a few newbies at their best this week

_lovely bright petunias_









_geums_









_rambling rose_









_my wayward curry plant








_


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some more Clematis in flower. The pink one was a surprise as I’d forgotten there were two in one pot and just thought it was part of another


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve just asked a friend to tomato sit while I’m away for a week 

I bought a hanging basket filled with a tomato plant a couple of weeks ago and have been tending it lovingly and can’t trust DS to remember to water!

It’s full of flowers and some tiny baby tomatoes and I want it to survive so I can enjoy some fresh picked tomatoes warmed by the sun


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, *rottiepointerhouse*:

... here are some close-up photos of the little lilac flowers on my mystery bush

...



QUOTE, *QOTN*:
_
I think it is potato vine. Solanum Crispum._
________________________________________
.

My 1st thought was, THAT'S a NIGHTSHADE FLOWER!... but i've never seen a [decorative] potato vine, only nightshade AKA inkberry, eggplant blossoms, etc.
Thanks for identifying it, QOTN. 

.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I am getting serious garden envy looking at everyone's pictures!

I have got someone lined up to fix our patio though, which is great so hopefully at least one of our outdoor spaces will be tidy! My OH is planning on putting in a series of ponds and streams in our back garden!

A few pics of my container plants... the mint is doing very well  Oh and a bee, because we have found a couple of bee nests in our garden. We're contemplating bee keeping! We're signing up for a course later this year


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I am getting serious garden envy looking at everyone's pictures!
> 
> I have got someone lined up to fix our patio though, which is great so hopefully at least one of our outdoor spaces will be tidy! My OH is planning on putting in a series of ponds and streams in our back garden!
> 
> ...


That looks very colourful @Psygon and a lovely photo with the bee. One of my friends has just started bee keeping, he's had a hive in his garden for about three weeks and its fascinating.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> That looks very colourful @Psygon and a lovely photo with the bee. One of my friends has just started bee keeping, he's had a hive in his garden for about three weeks and its fascinating.


Did he go on a course too? I've found a couple near me, and it seems like a sensible thing to do. Also found some books we're reading so we can understand a bit more about it!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Did he go on a course too? I've found a couple near me, and it seems like a sensible thing to do. Also found some books we're reading so we can understand a bit more about it!


Yes, it was really his grandson who wanted to start beekeeping so they've been going on a course together and Grandad has ended up with the hive in his garden. I did have a photo but can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@Charity If you find it, would love to see it


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a Rambling Rector rose growing through a thuja hedge.It gets a brutal cut every Autumn or we would be living Sleeping Beauty style by now, but the scent and the bees it brings are heavenly. This pic was taken about 2 weeks ago, but I have only just noticed this thread again


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Put in a new flower bed. Lavender, mints, and salvia's. Also loving the alliums as they change colour.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m hoping my garden has survived a week without me tending it lovingly 

DS has watered the vulnerable plants in pots but I’m still keeping my fingers crossed :Nailbiting


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm hoping my garden has survived a week without me tending it lovingly
> 
> DS has watered the vulnerable plants in pots but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed :Nailbiting


I water my garden every night but I read the other day you shouldn't do that other than pots, hanging baskets or new plants. Once a week is quite sufficient for established shrubs and plants so your garden should be OK. I would find it really hard not to water for 6-7 days in this heat, I'd feel I was starving them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> I water my garden every night but I read the other day you shouldn't do that other than pots, hanging baskets or new plants. Once a week is quite sufficient for established shrubs and plants so your garden should be OK. I would find it really hard not to water for 6-7 days in this heat, I'd feel I was starving them.


Yes, the pots and new plants are the concern and although I would water them every night, I know DS won't be that diligent 

My tomatoes went to a friend to look after 

Que cera!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just home and straight out with the hose ..... 3 or 4 casualties (possibly terminal) but not too bad really given the extreme conditions.

They are only plants after all so in the great scheme of things, ho hum


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glorious colour


















Spot the bees

















My baby hydrangea, planted at the end of last year








and its big sister


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Love your orange rose @Charity


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Love your orange rose @Charity


Thank you. Its called Lady of Shalott


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> Thank you. Its called Lady of Shalott


The curse is come upon her???????????


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> Thank you. Its called Lady of Shalott


It is fortunate your rose does not read poetry but what an odd name.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It was named to commemorate the 200th anniversary of Tennyson's birth


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just Googled it notice it’s a David Austin rose think I’ll add it to my wish list


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

My husband has spend the weekend building this:









It's just the start of a bigger project to fully landscape the back garden...

Also, butterflies and bees


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> My husband has spend the weekend building this:
> View attachment 360741
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good, he's been working hard. Look forward to progress


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

An update.....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

WillowT said:


> View attachment 360762
> View attachment 360757
> View attachment 360761
> View attachment 360760
> ...


Oh wow, those tomatoes are coming in well!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

All the lovely plants I got especially to attract bees and butterflies and so far haven't seen any on them - they seem to prefer the trailing lobelia which is always covered with bees. My front garden has lots of lavender which is always busy with bees though. This afternoon watering my pots I let out quite a scream (neighbours must think I am a wimp after my previous bee sting yelling) as something came out of the pot at quite a speed and hit my leg as it went past - naughty frog


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

I had to go to Beverly to get a letter from my bank [on bank letterhead] for my new PT job - direct-deposit stuff.

So I took advantage of the R/R trip & the time, to get photos of a GORGEOUS unusual summer day - low-lying cloud hung as mist about 2nd to 3rd story high, & there was bright sun, but the scent of salt-water was there, & now and again, a rag of mist would brush my face when the breeze brought the droplets down, hair-fine.

These are photos from Beverly gardens, or from the estuary south of the town, as seen from the railcar. 






































.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

Belmont / Watertown gardens on a sunny day -,










.





































.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

Beverly, MA on that remarkable day of low bright mist -




























.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Just a little update. It's all ready to be picked now but it looks too pretty to pick!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Second year for this Gladioli grown from a bulb.

Love it!










The bees are loving the Morning Glory - the flowers look like velvet.










Bees love the Echinops too - grown from free seed


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is anyone else's garden teeming with spiders. As someone who is phobic about them, it really spoils gardening for me. I don't do half what I should be doing at the moment as everywhere I look, there they are. Its a nightmare.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No more than usual, I don’t think.

I love spiders 

Why not look at working through the phobia somehow, if it’s spoiling your enjoyment of the garden?

The Speakmans have some good techniques for curing phobias.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

We were sat in our garden late one evening a few days ago and I usually sit with my legs up on the sofa. We had lit the chiminea and were chatting. I was going to get us some drinks and just before I placed my feet on the floor, hubby said stop, look! There beneath my feet was a hedgehog warming himself in front of the fire.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> We were sat in our garden late one evening a few days ago and I usually sit with my legs up on the sofa. We had lit the chiminea and were chatting. I was going to get us some drinks and just before I placed my feet on the floor, hubby said stop, look! There beneath my feet was a hedgehog warming himself in front of the fire.


That's so cool!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We've built a pond and a stream! Still work in progress but this is a weeks effort.










Also been making more flower beds


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow! Quite a project


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> We were sat in our garden late one evening a few days ago and I usually sit with my legs up on the sofa. We had lit the chiminea and were chatting. I was going to get us some drinks and just before I placed my feet on the floor, hubby said stop, look! There beneath my feet was a hedgehog warming himself in front of the fire.


We've got a hedgehog visiting our garden every night :Woot:Woot Unfortunately it had an encounter with a very naughty GSP called Colt the other night - lets just say hedgehog 1 Colt 0 was the outcome although he did have a swollen top lip from hedgehog spines for his troubles. He now has to go on his lead for bedtime pees 

Has anyone else got passion flowers in their garden? if so have you got any flowers? We usually have a lovey display but no flowers so far this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tidied up a scruffy bed yesterday. Dug up and divided the hardy geranium and moved them to the back of the bed and planted some new perennials for colour.

Excuse the wire "Anti Jack Device" - he loves a bit of freshly dug soil!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

A few pics from Rodney's wild flowers I planted on his grave, things are starting to bloom now

Love in the mist 









Borage - we have lots of this dotted about as the bees go mad for it









I think this is mallow, the bumble bee was certainly keen on it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely @Matrod


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The bees are loving one of my shrubs that's just started to flower. Can you see Mr Bee gathering the pollen:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Late summer bloomers





































and these are still going strong from the beginning of the summer



















I think sedums look as impressive before their flowers colour as after


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some beautiful flowering trees and plants here in DomRep...

The Frangipani trees/bushes are so colourful
























Flame Tree


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Today's "bargain"

Just back from B&Q where they had a large selection of pre-planted containers reduced from £13 and £20 down to £5 each ! All very healthy and thriving (not like their usual half dead reduced selection !) So I bought 4 to bring some much needed colour into my garden which is still suffering the after effects of the heatwave !


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Today's "bargain"
> 
> Just back from B&Q where they had a large selection of pre-planted containers reduced from £13 and £20 down to £5 each ! All very healthy and thriving (not like their usual half dead reduced selection !) So I bought 4 to bring some much needed colour into my garden which is still suffering the after effects of the heatwave !
> 
> ...


They look really good @Bertie'sMum, a lot of the reduced ones I've seen look passed it.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Our pond area is looking so much better now


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You and your hubby are working very hard, it all looks great


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> They look really good @Bertie'sMum, a lot of the reduced ones I've seen look passed it.


Same, although we got a bargain on some very healthy reduced hebe's. Just need to figure out where we are going to put them


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> You and your hubby are working very hard, it all looks great


We still have quite a bit to do, but we're enjoying it :-D

This is the messy, less photographed part :-D


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent 3 1/2 hours in the garden this morning - creaking now! 

Did some tidying and replanting. Had accumulated a collection on new plants in recent weeks, 3 Heucheras yesterday with a bright green conifer to add Winter colour.

Started planting more bulbs too.

Have quite a few cuttings taken early in the year or end of last, big enough to plant out including a couple of Hebe, a Hypericum and a couple of Penstemon. Very satisfying 

Some plants looking particularly colourful today in the sunshine:









Perennial sunflower









Cosmos (from seed), Sedum and Marigolds









Nicotiana Sylvesytris still going strong!









Rhododendron (confused )









White Cosmos with Sedum









A new Hydrangea Paniculata









Tagetes - going berserk- they were tiny plants not long ago.









Morning Glory reaching for the sky on top of the shed









Lavatera Silver Cup - self seeded in a crack in the terrace, with Sedum and Fuchsia.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have various free packets of seeds that I won’t use next year, as well as lots of Honesty seeds from my own plants.

If anyone is interested, I’ll happily post them on rather than waste them.

Feel free to PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Went out to tidy the shrubs under the front window...










Got a bit carried away ...










The large shrubs on the right are next 

I shall need to go plant shopping - yay!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Any interest?



Lurcherlad said:


> I have various free packets of seeds that I won't use next year, as well as lots of Honesty seeds from my own plants.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'll happily post them on rather than waste them.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A friend gave me this Michaelmas daisy at the beginning of the summer, its beautiful now and has spread to about three feet wide.










This rose really suffered in the very hot weather, didn't like it at all, but now its revived and is having its final fling before autumn.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Our garden hasn't been worth posting so far this year but we just treated it to a makeover. Embarrassed to say, We needed to bring in gardeners because we let it go too far. They left yesterday and, although it is distinctly end-of-season autumnal, we think it looks rather nice. A bit of cat proofing to do and the furry overlords can have their garden back next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Satori said:


> Our garden hasn't been worth posting so far this year but we just treated it to a makeover. Embarrassed to say, We needed to bring in gardeners because we let it go too far. They left yesterday and, although it is distinctly end-of-season autumnal, we think it looks rather nice. A bit of cat proofing to do and the furry overlords can have their garden back next week. Can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 370980
> 
> ...


What a lovely garden it has become.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks fabulous @Satori


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just replanted the window boxes by the front door










Excuse the bag of Jack's poo on the step - just spotted it!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Changing colour nicely


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My garden got hit quite badly by the hot dry summer as we were away from home for most of it enjoying the sunshine in other parts of the country.
A neighbour kindly popped in and watered now and again, but most of the plants in containers have either frizzled up or were just looking very off.
Went to Dobbies yesterday and spent a lot of money on some plants, mainly grasses to put in the containers as I think they will be more drought resistant then what was there before. Also bought a big pack of polyanthus plants to fill up the pots to hopefully give a bit of colour over the winter and into spring. Spent this afternoon happily clearing out and planting up pots and various bits of the garden. Rather pleased with my efforts.


----------



## agn.ra (Oct 16, 2018)

hey, I just want to show you what I tried it by myself and really want to suggest you as well. It is a free app *GPS Fields Area Measure*


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Some nice autumn colours....










Fighting for centre stage, that oddly shaped Acer that just glows in the right light (but I can't capture it properly).....










.... and that Yucca, that seems very late flowering but putting in a good show this morning.....










I hope flowering doesn't kill off the yucca. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely garden Satori


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Summer is valiantly trying to hang on. Its 13 degrees today, rosebuds are still emerging and its nearly December.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

My garden today


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks lovely @Sacremist. I always think snow does the garden good as plants seem to come on really well in the Spring after a dose of snow.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Charity said:


> That looks lovely @Sacremist. I always think snow does the garden good as plants seem to come on really well in the Spring after a dose of snow.


I hope so, but I worry about my grasses and Australis Cordyline.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just had a browse over this thread. Looking back at the plants, gardens and sunny days, it's really got me excited to get gardening. My first job is to sow greenhouse kale and start some aubergines off. I've got a new toy this year, a big posh greenhouse and I can't wait to get started. 
Your garden @Sacremist looks really lovely in the snow.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucky you @Citruspips, wish I had a greenhouse but haven't got room for one.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I need some perennials this year that will live in large tubs.

I do have a problem with snails, so does anyone have advice for plants the snails/slugs don't eat?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> I've just had a browse over this thread. Looking back at the plants, gardens and sunny days, it's really got me excited to get gardening. My first job is to sow greenhouse kale and start some aubergines off. I've got a new toy this year, a big posh greenhouse and I can't wait to get started.
> Your garden @Sacremist looks really lovely in the snow.


Thank you.


----------

